
Elon Musk Raised $3.5M in 24 Hours by Selling Flamethrowers - PeOe
https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/elon-musk-raised-35-million-in-24-hours-by-selling-flamethrowers-and-what-you-can-learn-from-him.html?cid=nl029week05day30
======
aldamiz
i simply dont understand the motivation behind starting selling these
Flamethrowers

